
Stock market is up ~10% since November, what's the deal? - randomnumber314
Looking at the 1-year google finance default indexes the stock market more-or-less flatlined until November &#x27;16. Has anything about the economy fundamentally changed since then? Is this a product of speculation around the new president&#x27;s agenda?
======
brudgers
Certainty. Before an election there is uncertainty and consequently an unknown
risk. Elections remove the uncertainty irrespective of who wins what and make
the risks more knowable. The business cycle reflects the elections. Rising
stock markets are one form of business cycle expression when alternative
investments are less attractive: e.g. if the money markets were returning 6%
stock prices would probably be lower.

------
PaulHoule
It is probably speculation. There is a certain kind of rich person who likes
to spend their money to make the Republicans look good. Often, for instance,
prediction markets lean Republican because there are deep pocketed "investors"
who don't mind losing money for their cause.

